# medically significant "Indian red scorpion"



## musihuto (Jul 4, 2007)

I was idly reading through wikipedia's entry on antivenins, and it seems there is one developed in India: 
"Anti-Scorpion Venom Serum I.P.(AScVS): Indian red scorpion, India"
I had no idea medically significant scorpions existed in india,
does anyone have any idea what the genus/species might be?

              thanks!  
                               - munis


----------



## quiz (Jul 4, 2007)

musihuto said:


> I was idly reading through wikipedia's entry on antivenins, and it seems there is one developed in India:
> "Anti-Scorpion Venom Serum I.P.(AScVS): Indian red scorpion, India"
> I had no idea medically significant scorpions existed in india,
> does anyone have any idea what the genus/species might be?
> ...


Androctonus :? .  Just taking a guess


----------



## brandontmyers (Jul 4, 2007)

i was thinking there was one in India/Pakistan that was considered to be actually the most venemous scorpion in the world, but since they are found in the less populated areas, its not a bad as LQ


----------



## Crono (Jul 4, 2007)

The anti-venom you have listed is used for _Mesobuthus tamulus_. This species kinda fits the "very descriptive" common name of Indian Red Scorpion.

At the same time, I also found another scorpion that I would consider both medically significant and an "Indian Red Scorpion" based on the description I looked at- _Androctonus maelfaiti _.


And before any one asks, I believe India is closed to animal exports.


----------



## H. cyaneus (Jul 4, 2007)

And there are several other Hottentotta that are from India as well. They all should knock a punch.

Mike


----------



## Brian S (Jul 5, 2007)

The "killer" of India is Mesobuthus tamulus. It will soon be moved to the Hottentotta genus

I just happen to have a few.


----------



## Dorcus (Jul 10, 2007)

Same, and mine just dropped babies =P


----------



## Michiel (Jul 11, 2007)

In most cases of scorpionism (when a serious envenomation with somatical effects occurs we speak of scorpionism) in India, H.tamulus is the culprit. 
Read Tikader& Bastawade's book about it, if you want to know more.


----------

